# Please don't read PAVED WITH GOOD INTENTIONS - a humorous fantasy novel



## Keith B. Darrell (Apr 27, 2011)

I didn't mean for this to happen. It started with a short story. I had only planned to write a single short story but the characters quickly took on their own lives and outgrew the story I had written for them. So I wrote a sequel, changed the setting to Las Vegas, and decided to write a gangster story. But while doing my research, I discovered the Paiute Indian tribe's history in Vegas and my tale turned in a different direction. After I'd completed it, I realized I still hadn't written my gangster story, so I penned a third tale. Before long, a 332-page fantasy novel "*Paved With Good Intentions*" emerged. It was published a paperback in 2009 (I didn't know what Kindle was back then) and I returned to writing my nonfiction books.

Then a funny thing happened. People began approaching me, asking when the sequel to "*Paved With Good Intentions*" was coming out. I greeted them with a blank stare. Sequel? My mind flashed to Matthew Broderick at the end of "_Ferris Bueller's Day Off_" telling the audience "Go home; it's over." I hadn't expected anyone to actually buy the first book; it had never dawned on me to write a sequel. Besides, I had other stories I wanted to write. I shrugged it off.

But the novel attracted a vocal fan base. They kept pestering me, wanting to know what happened next to the characters I had introduced them to. I admit it; I'm weak. I caved in. I wrote a sequel, "*And A Child Shall Lead Them*", which will be published next month. It's Book 2 in what is now called the "*Halos & Horns*" series. In anticipation of its release, I've released a Kindle edition of Book One, "*Paved With Good Intentions*".

Now here's the important part: PLEASE DON'T BUY IT! If you do, you may like it and then you'll buy the sequel and you know what that means: I'll have to write a third book! Who knows how long this could go on?

***

My fantasy novel "*Paved With Good Intentions*" is now available as an ebook. Originally published in 2009 as a $14.99 paperback, the Kindle version is priced at $2.99.

*Here's the summary:* Exiled on Earth, naive angel Gabriel and amoral demon Lucifer, in the human guise of "Gabe Horn" and "Lou Cypher", form an unlikely partnership as private investigators in Las Vegas. Their adventures take them across the seven heavenly realms, into the nine levels of Hell, through the dream realm of the Dreamscape, and even through time to Camelot. Along the way, the pair encounter a wickedly funny assortment of angels, demons, witches, warlocks, vampires, and other supernatural creatures. Darrell has devised some of the most imaginative characters in contemporary fantasy, including an intriguing array of protagonists (Miss Twitch, a Salem witch; Emma, a British schoolgirl and witch in training, and Morgan Summers, a Dreamwalker) and antagonists (sadistic witch-hunter Nathaniel Thornhill, a golem, a Paiute Shaman, the corporate vampires of Nosferatu, Inc., trampires, gangsters, and demons). Some of the vampires include Sharon - she's Jewish, crosses don't bother her; Pandora - trouble follows her like a shadow; Claude - he's too claustrophobic to use a coffin; and Artemus - a 10-year-old boy who's been a vampire for 457 years. But the real stars are the ultimate odd couple, Gabriel and Lucifer, whose comedic banter and improbable escapades will amuse and thrill readers and leave them asking for more.

*Review excerpt from The Book Diva:* "Keith Darrell has provided a tongue-in-cheek, humorous read about this angel-demon duo in Paved with Good Intentions. I can appreciate any novel that makes me laugh and this made me laugh. Even better, Mr. Darrell evoked the desire to want to learn more about the characters and cheer them on during their exploits." Link to reviewer's site: http://thebookdivasreads.blogspot.com/2011/04/book-100-review-paved-with-good.html

To purchase for Kindle from Amazon's U.S.A. site: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004TMAL7M
To purchase for Kindle from Amazon's U.K. site: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004TMAL7M

And now, a few words from Betsy & Ann:


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Keith--

(I guess compared to a book, these are a few words ) Here they are:

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book!

(We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. * You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Keith B. Darrell (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you Betsy & Ann,
for your prompt response.
I promise not to pester you
with questions more than once.

I will not bump, not here nor there.
I will not bump threads anywhere.

I will not bump them on your site;
I will not bump, or start a fight.

Yet could you, would you, tell me one thing?
One thing, one thing, is all I seek.
(Not Thing One or Thing Two, you know who)
Tell me and this will be my only post this week.

I may be a newbie and a silly goose
but why is my status listed as "Dr. Seuss"?

And to think that I saw it not on Mulberry Street
where the Cat in the Hat and the Lorax did meet,
But right here on the Kindle Boards
so I kindly ask the moderator lords,

Why is my status listed as "Dr. Seuss"?
Does my lackluster prose need more juice?
Forgive me if my tone seems too loose,
but why is my status listed as "Dr. Seuss"?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL!

Keith, that's hysterical.

We have rankings by number of posts. You start at Dr. Suess as a new member. There's a thread that explains it somewhere, let me find it!

Here it is:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,32340.msg618548.html#msg618548

Betsy


----------



## Keith B. Darrell (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi everyone! Just want to let you know that, in addition to my fantasy novel *Paved With Good Intentions* discussed above (you have read it already, haven't you -- if not, close this page and go download it to your Kindle now!), I have released several terrific short stories in a format I've dubbed *eStorybooks*. Some of them are in my signature below, and the rest, as they are released, you can find on the *Paved With Good Intentions* profile page http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B004TMAL7M. Or, go to the Amazon Kindle store and type "eStorybook" into the search engine to get a complete display of my short stories.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Keith B. Darrell said:


> Thank you for clearing that up, Betsy. Does this mean I can take off the tall, red and white striped top hat?


No, you'll have to keep wearing the hat at all times until you get to the next level.  I'm sure there's a serious penalty for removing it...

(By the way, the link for your first cover in your siggy isn't working....)

Betsy


----------



## Keith B. Darrell (Apr 27, 2011)

Have you read P*aved With Good Intentions*, the first volume in the _*Halos & Horns*_ series, yet? The second volume, *And A Child Shall Lead Them*, has just been published and will be available for Kindle shortly, so get ready for it! Download your copy of *Paved With Good Intentions* today!


----------



## Keith B. Darrell (Apr 27, 2011)

To introduce readers to the second book in the *Halos and Horns* series, *And A Child Shall Lead Them* 


the first book in the series,



*Paved With Good Intentions* has been placed on sale at a special introductory price of *only 99 cents* for the rest of June! So if you haven't read the series yet, now is your chance to get both eBooks for less than a burger and fries!

*Fine Print:*
Offer expires July 1, 2011. Not available in Azerbajdzhan. Vampires must provide ID. No gremlins were harmed in the production of these books (well, there was one, but that was an accident).


----------

